# Sad



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Really not having a good week this week for Molly and think she has been poorly more than she has been well 

I took her for a blood test yesterday and back today for another check up and although some results were back the ones we really need were not yet 

The vet seems to feel everything I am doing at the moment is right assuming it is pancreatitis - but this is the worst week she has had and the poorliest she has been this year so it certainly does not feel like that and we need the results to show something to give us a way forwards I think 

Sad Molly 










Blood test results either tomorrow or Monday


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Much love and hugs to you and Molly
I hope she's back on her feet soon xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What a worry!! Get well Molly, sadness doesn't suit you. Xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Molly and you. If wishes were wellness she would be in top form. I hope the results help and that she bounces back soon. Otherwise try a homeopathic vet. When one way stalls try an alternative. Wishing you well. Hugs and love to you both. :hug::hug:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Molly isn't well. I hope she gets feeling better soon so she can do some more posing. Let us know when the results come back. :hug:


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about Molly. I hope she perks back up soon, and that tests show the greatest results possible. I wish you both well!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Poor little Molly 

It's so sad to see them feeling unwell

Hope she improves as soon as possible


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor little Mollster, what a worrying time for you. Lots of love from here xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Big hugs from here to both you and the little ratbag, as Karen said sadness does not suit her at all. I've been googling trying to find something, anything that might help. Has surgery to enlarge or unblock her ducts been discussed? Do they even do this on dogs? Rufus wanted to send an enormous mud puddle for her to wallow in when she is back to normal but I've convinced him that a gentle virtual kiss will have to suffice.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Molly is just not right. 
Miserable for you.
Big hug from me. I hope she picks up soon.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sweet Molly. Hope she feels better soon. Hugs from all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks all 

Vets have phoned and we have a plan  The blood test results show she does have chronic pancreatitis which will be causing all the pain and unhappiness. They also show she has low levels of B12 and a bacterial problem in her gut (SIBO). So she has to have lots of B12 injections, starting with weekly - and we are going for the first later today. She also has a months worth of antibiotics to hopefully sort out the other gut problem.

So lots of vet visits but hopefully we can get things sorted and I can have my happy girl back again 

She is much happier today and I am sure we are going to have more bad days while the treatment takes effect but I am just pleased we finally have a proper plan.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so glad they figured out a way to help her and I hope so continues to do well. It's so hard to see them sick.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So glad a plan is in place and it sounds like a good one. 

2nd ask your vet to research restoring proper levels of bacteria in the gut by introducing faeces from a known healthy dog. They are doing this in humans in cases where antibiotics have stripped the natural environment and it is showing much more effective than probiotic yogurt. It sounds gross but the science is sound, there are millions of creatures which live in a healthy gut, I think the theory is that sending in an army of the good guys can stabilize things when the situation gets out of whack.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> So glad a plan is in place and it sounds like a good one.
> 
> 2nd ask your vet to research restoring proper levels of bacteria in the gut by introducing faeces from a known healthy dog. They are doing this in humans in cases where antibiotics have stripped the natural environment and it is showing much more effective than probiotic yogurt. It sounds gross but the science is sound, there are millions of creatures which live in a healthy gut, I think the theory is that sending in an army of the good guys can stabilize things when the situation gets out of whack.


This does sound gross - but logical


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Lets hope the 'plan' gets little Molly back to her happy self soon. :hug:


----------



## geoff8893 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Fairlie  lots of reading today and it seems the SIBO can also be very painful and may make some sense as the vets were telling me she was not in the pain I thought as with pancreatitis usually they are more tense in the stomach than Molly was. Pain in a different place could easily have meant they could not detect it as easily?

B12 is also apparently complex and can cause digestion problems if low which then prevents it being taken up from food leading to ever lower levels which is why she will need the injections. She is having a month of weekly injections, then two weekly for six weeks then more blood tests to see where her levels are. She also has a mix of the antibiotics and probiotic to try and sort her gut out which the vet is confident will sort that out for her.

Today is a good day so we have been out for a run around the fields - she was very pleased to be out and about but tired quite quickly so I think feeling so poorly last week has really taken it out of her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor little Molly, she is a brave little soldier isn't she.
Does rabbit poop help?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Poor little Molly, she is a brave little soldier isn't she.
> Does rabbit poop help?


She has been a little superstar - it is scary though as until this week when she has been proper poorly the majority of the signs have been behavioural and could easily have been dismissed as her playing up  She has even done things like sitting on the floor asking to be lifted onto my lap (she usually jumps) and growling slightly at me when I lift her (it probably hurt) 

She says she will certainly try the rabbit poo suggestion


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope she feels much better soon. :hug::hug:


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

How is Molly doing today 2ndhand? So sorry to hear she's been so poorly


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We had a fairly good weekend but she was a bit sore yesterday afternoon and during the night - but did not need to go out and was happy with a few cuddles. She has been fine so far today and I am hoping the antibiotics are starting to help already.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> We had a fairly good weekend but she was a bit sore yesterday afternoon and during the night - but did not need to go out and was happy with a few cuddles. She has been fine so far today and I am hoping the antibiotics are starting to help already.


i hope so too! xxx


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Happy to hear a plan is in place and meds may be starting to kick in for Molly. Hope she continues on a good path with all of your love and cuddles, and our well wishes for her!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly continued to have a good week although not quite as good today. She has been for her second B12 injection and has decided that going to the vets for fuss from all the staff, a few treats and an injection is not a bad thing 

My friend reports she has been much happier at her house this week joining the other dogs to potter round the garden more instead of staying on a chair on her own.

This photo made me laugh as it looks like this pair are acting as her bodyguards


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds positive, but will continue to keep fingerscrossedfor Molly that the improvement continues!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Let's hope Molly is really getting better. Hate to think of her in pain.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah, lovely to hear some good news about the Mollster, Poppy recommends sheep poo (even LYD tried it...) Fingers crossed for more progress xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly says she would be very happy to sample any variety of poo 

She is still doing well  much happier and regained a lot of her bounce and happiness. She did seem quite tired the first week but this has gone too so I am hoping she is well and truly on the mend 

She still has another couple of weeks of antibiotics left and lots of injections so plenty more vet trips but both me and vet are hopeful she is on the right track


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just to update - she has just finished her month of antibiotics and had the first 4 B12 injections and she is a much happier bouncier dog and back on a varied diet 

I am hoping the antibiotics have done their job and she can stay as well and happy as she is at the moment


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She looks it too


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I really hope it worked. She looks happy.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

oh dear, sorry to hear that Molly isn't well. Hope you get some good results very soon x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Great news hopefully its onwards and upwards, she has such a darling face horrible to think of her being sad.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely to see that last pic of her looking bouncy and happy.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh excellent to see her happy and well again!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just thought I would update this. Molly has now finished her course of B12 injections and we are going to leave things for a month then another blood rest to see if she needs to repeat the injections. 

She is a very happy bouncy girl again and clearly feels so much better  the vet said yesterday he thought she seemed quite well on her first visit but can now clearly see how much better she is  (I suspect he was suggesting she was a lunatic as she cries with excitement when we go in and spend much of the time bouncing  ) 

She is now back on a varied home cooked diet and eating really well.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy cow I read your first post without looking at the date and thought she was having a very sudden relapse. I had just been looking at the photos of her so happy and well in your other thread. Glad to hear everything is as it should be.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry Fairlie - just thought it made sense to update here. She is doing really well and is very much back to her normal naughty self.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Poor Molly and you! She does look a sad little puppy right now but thoughts and hugs from Piipin and me


----------

